# Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!



## langerLulatsch (4. Mai 2005)

HAllo zusammen,

Montag den 09.05. gehts endlich los! Ne knappe Woche "Gelbes Riff" von Hirtshals aus!
Um die Vorfreude noch zu vergrößern wollt ich mal fragen, wie es moentan mit den Fängen dort aussieht?!
Jemand in letzter Zeit dort gewesen??

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

Wir fahrem am 17-05 zum gelben Riff:q :g #6 --WAs ist eigentlich besser als Beifänger -Gummimacks oder Ocktopusse--und in welcher Farbe;+


----------



## langerLulatsch (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

Wenn ich das wüßte! Wären die Kisten um einiges leichter! *g* 
Kann aber am 16. Bericht erstatten, was gut lief!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

jo,das wäre super#6 


Wir fahren mit der --Birte Charlotte --raus--und Ihr?????????


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

Ach,und noch was--Abends soll man gut im Hafen auf Platten angeln können:g


----------



## langerLulatsch (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

Sind mit der Orca3 unterwegs. Daher hat es sich auch erledigt mit dem Hafen angeln, bleiben draußen auf See.
Vorrausgesetzt, dass das Wetter mitspielt!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

bastelt ihr eure vorfächer eigentlich selbst,oder kauft ihr fertige,denn die sind ja recht preisgünstig????



Jonas#h #h #h #h #h #h


----------



## fzZzzz (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

Auf was die Fische gerade beissen kann man nie so genau sagen  . Kannst ja mal was ganz verrücktes machen und Gummimacks und Ocktopusse als Beifänger auf deiner Schnur anbieten. Ansonsten sind die angebotenen Vorfacher fängig und auch "gut" . Aber wenn du dich ein bisschen vom Rest abheben willst, würde ich irgend ne eigene Montage austüfteln. Man kann sich da gut an den Kaufversionen orientieren und variiert dann eben mit den angebotenen Ködern , Farben und Abständen. Nundenn  wünsch euch viel Erfolg und fallt mir nicht vom Kutter !!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

Danke Danke


Was für Farben für Pilker und Beifänger sind denn gut???

Bye Jonas#h #h #h


----------



## langerLulatsch (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

Sodelle, geht los!
Auto ist gepackt und die Finger jucken!
Wetterbericht sieht ganz gut aus für die nächsten Tage!
Windstärke so zwischen zwei und drei! Nur A...kalt wirds wohl werden, aber dafür gibts ja  Klamotten!
Bericht folgt nach meiner Rückkehr!!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Hummer (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

Viel Spaß am Gelben Riff! :m

Zu den (in Hanstholm) gekauften Vorfächern: Ich habe gut mit diesen gefangen (Oktopus grün), aber die Qualität der Wirbel und Einhänger war miserabel. Bevor ich an gekauften Vorfächern rumbastele, baue ich mir die Teile lieber selbst.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

JUHU--jetzt die letzten Sachen packen,und um 17uhr werde ich abgeholt:g .Dann gehts endlich zum Gelben Riff:k .


Ich hoffe,das ich Euch freitag einen schönen Bericht reinschreiben kann.......


Also bis denne 


schüüüüüüüüssssssssiiiiiii   Stefan|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## langerLulatsch (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

Also wenn du auch so nen Wetter hast wie wir eben die Woche, dann pack reichlich Sonnencreme ein und laß alles über 150g daheim!
War echt Angeln wie in der Ostsee, teils mit Bleikopf und Twister und so, hat unheimlich Laune gemacht! Und die Fische haben auch reichlich mitgespielt!
Überhaupt scheint der Bestand stark auf dem aufsteigenden Ast zu sein, Wahnsinn welche Massen an Fisch dort vorhanden waren! Auch der Nachwuchs war stark vertreten! Unser Käptän war positiv überrascht!
An Farben sollte Gelb-Rot nicht fehlen, auch Rot-Schwarz ging super und als Beifänger scvhwarze Gummi-Seeringelwürmer! Die waren absolut top! Und eben so Standardfarben wie orange etc.
Was sich unheimlich bewährt hat: Ein Spinnerblatt vorm Beifänger oder Bleikopf! Brachte teilweise mehr als doppelt soviel Fisch gegenüber derselben Montage ohne Spinnerblatt!

Gruß Uwe

PS: Ausführlicher Bericht folgt!


----------



## sunny (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*



			
				langerLulatsch schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ausführlicher Bericht folgt!



Na, wann denn? Bin hyperneugierig.

sunny #h


----------



## langerLulatsch (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

Sobald mir mein Chef mal die Zeit dazu gibt! *g*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

Hi Jungs, ich bin zurück vom Gelben Riff!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nun mein Bericht:

Püünktlich um 9Uhr traffen wir uns bei Teppich-Domäne zum frühstücken(12Personen)hmmmmm das war lecker.Wir fuhren dann kurz noch Makrelen kaufen und gingen gegen 11Uhr in Harburg auf die Autobahn richtung Hansholm. Nach ca. 5,5 Stunden kamen wir in Hansholm bei Borge und Gretel(nochmal vielen Dank-toller Servise für kleines Geld)
Schnell alle Sachen ausgepackt und allesamt zum Hafen zu den Schiffen und nach Fängen fragen und Angelkarten holen.
Das Wetter war lala etwas trüb und etwas Wind.
Also gingen wir erstmal zum kapitän von unseren Kutter(/MI-NI)-ein kleiner 12 Mann Kutter mit tollen Kapitän!Dort angekommen sagte eralles klar morgen 4Uhr gehts los.Wir sollten uns aber auf Wind einstellen,da er zunehmen sollte -Egal dachten wir alle,denn wir waren alle heiss wie ein Streichholz aufs Angeln.
Kurz Angelkarte besorgt und zurück zur Hütte.
Dort wurde es dann etwas hektisch,weil alle Ihre Angelsachen packten,Brote schmierten,Wecker stellten(3Uhr|evil: )und die letzten Vorfächer wurden gebunden....
Danach klönten wir noch ein wenig und träumten bei ein paar Bierchen von den Dorschen ,die wir Morgen fangen wollten........Um 23Uhr war dann der letzte im Bett,so das alle um 3Uhr pünktlich wach waren.
Aber als wir wach wurden,kam der große Schreck-der Wind hatte mächtig zugenommen und es regnete auch|evil: -Aber egal dachten wir-es wird schon besser werden....Also alle Mann zum Hafen und ab aufs Schiff.Dort angekommen ,wartete der kapitän schon auf uns.Nun kam der Schreck-er sagte,das wir Winstärke 6haben und zum Mittag soll es noch zunehmen........Jungs ,sorry,wir fahren nicht raus#d #q .Ihr könnt Euch unsere Gesichter ja vorstellen.......Aber Morgen soll es besser werden sagte er.Kurze Absprache und dann war klar-OK dann fahren wir eben Morgen .
Alle zurück zur Hütte.2 fuhren enttäuscht nach Hause,weil sie Freitag wieder arbeiten mußten.So waren wir nur noch 10.Einige gingen ins Bett zurück (4LEute)3 spielten Skat(darunter Ich),und 3 ertränkten Ihren Frust mit Cola Bac..........OHNE WORTE#d .
Gegen 11Uhr waren dann die anderen wieder wach und wir waren uns einig,das es gut war nicht rausgefahren zu sein,der der Wind war nun sehr heftig.
Die 3 ,die Ihren Frust ertränkt hatten gingen nun zu Bett(war auch besser so) und wir gingen in den Hafen und Wollten Platten oder Heringe verhaften.Kurz in Angelladen Heringsforfächer und Seeringelwürmer gekauft(man glaubt es kaum ,wie günstig das war!!!!)und ab zum Hafen.2 von uns Angelten auf Hering und die anderen 3(darunter ich)probierten es auf Platte.Der Wind nehm langsam ab und von regen keine Spur mehr,fingen wir wieder an zu träumen -was wir Morgen alles fangen würden.Bernd stellte seine eigene theorie auf -er sagte:Leute seid froh das wir nicht gefahren sind,denn Morgen sind die Dorsche,Lengs und Seelachse größer als Heute,und wir sind doch hergefahren um große zu fangen.................Man haben wir gelacht-OHNE WORTE...!

Gegen 17Uhr hörten wir auf zu Angeln-Beute =7gute Platten(alle so um die 35-40cm),und 2 kl. Dorsche--Hering ging gar nicht#d .

Zurück zum Haus .Unsere 3 Ausfälle waren mittlerweile wieder auf den Damm.So nun noch ein wenig klönen und um 23Uhr waren alle wieder verschwunden....Donnerstag um 3Uhr gingen wieder alle Wecker.Alle standen problemlos auf und was sahen wir............Der Wind war stärcker als am Vortag.Natürlich waren wir alle Enttäscht,aber wir fuhren trotzdem zum Hafen.Dort angekommen sagte der Kapitän,genau das was wir uns alle gedacht haben-Sorry zuviel Wind-Wir fahren nicht raus...........Das macht keinen Sinn .Ihr würdet alle nur:v Und außerdem hat die küstenwache gewarnt rauszufahren..........

Na toll-alle mann zurück und Lageplan machen|kopfkrat .5 von uns(darunter ich )wollten nochmal im Hafen angeln und Nachmittags die Heimreise antreten.3Bleiben bis Samstag und hoffen das sie noch rausfahren können.
Im Hafen fingen wir noch 4Platten.Kurz die Sachen gepackt und Richtung BRD.Wir machten noch einen Abstecher nach Hive Sande.Dort sahen wir viele Heringsangler.Ok dachten wir uns -Angelkarten haben wir also ne Stunde können wir auch mitangeln.Heringe waren voll da.Jeder von uns fing mühelos ca. 100 Heringe:m .Das hat Spass gemacht.Alle Sachen wieder in die Autos verstaut kurz noch nen Fischbrötchen verschlungen und weiter richtung Heimat.Gegen 23-30Uhr waren wir wieder in Harburg.
Trotz der -nichtrausfahrt zum gelben Riff ist für mich jetzt schon klar:Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei.....Es waren trotzdem 3 tolle Tage.Eine tolle Gemeinschaft und nette Abende....Man haben wir Unsinn geredet....|bla: und haben über jeden Mist gelacht|supergri .
Ach,ich hab eben einen von den Jungs angerufen (die oben geblieben sind),die sagten mir,der Wind ist nicht abgeflaut...........sie angeln gerade im Hafen auf Platte..............sie wollen Heute Mittag nach Hause fahren...........

So Jungs,das war nun mein Angeltourfahrbericht-Bilder folgen-und lasst Euch nun nicht abhalten zum gelben Riff zu fahren,denn eins ist doch klar-Der schlechteste Angeltag ist immer noch besser als ein guter Arbeitstag-oder meint Ihr nicht,

Also bis denne Stefan|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

Hey Stefan! Das tut mir echt leid für euch!!! Ich kann das gut nachvollziehen, denn letztes Jahr mussten wir auch wieder nach Hause fahren wegen dem Wind.... Und dann dieses Jahr im März klappte es dann beide Tage! Ist echt schade..... Aber ihr habt wenigstens noch das Beste draus gemacht und trotzdem noch Fisch mit nach Hause gebracht #6..... Kopf hoch und beim nächsten Mal klappt es mit Sicherheit!


----------



## windows (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

Hi Dorsch888,

das kenn ich. Schon mehrfach erlebt das die Wettervorhersage völlig daneben lag. Natürlich immer zu ungunsten von uns 

Nächstes mal wird es sich bestimmt ausgleichen und ihr habt bombenwetter.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

Klaro....Wir waren ne tolle Truppe und hatten mächtig Spassssss|supergri Einziger Wehrmutstropfen war,das es mein erstes mal am Gelben Riff war.Aber wer zum gelben Riff fährt,kennt die Gefahr mit dem Wind 


MFG. Stefan|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## sunny (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

Meeensch, da wär ich aber schwer enttäuscht gewesen. Das ist aber normal glaube ich. Ihr habt mein volles Mitgefühl.

Aber besser so als morgens :v , mittags  :v  und abends dann zur Abwechslung mal  :v .

Und wenn was passiert??? Möchte ich mir garnicht vorstellen. #d 

sunny #h


----------



## langerLulatsch (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

So, hier nun auch endlich mein Bericht:

Am 09.05. machten sich insgesamt 16 Hanauer auf den Weg nach Hirtshals!
Nach einem ausgiebigen Frühtsück im Harz und eines letzten Mittagsmahls in Deutschland erreichten wir gegen 18°° Hirtshals.
Hier kam die erste große Enttäuschung: Was war das für weißes Zeugs auf dem Boden?! Da wir erst ab 19°° aufs Schiff (Orca 3) konnten, traf sich alles im Hafenimbiß und dort erfuhren wir, dass noch vor Kurzem heftige Hagelschauer (das weiße Zeug) nieder gingen! Klasse dachten wir, fängt ja gut an! Schnell den ersten Frust mit nem Bier getilgt und es ging rüber zum Schiff, ausladen!
Nachdem die Kojen hergerichtet waren traf sich alles im Salon und für den nächsten Morgen wurde für 08°° die Ausfahrt festgelegt.
Der erste Tag:
Nach dem Frühstück wurde erstmal das Zeug hergerichtet. Da wir noch nicht genau wußten, wie Drift und Tiefe zu erwarten waren, wurde alles von der Spinnrute über Pilke bis zur 30lbs aufgebaut.
Endlich ging es dann los und um die Mittagszeit erreichten wir bei strahlendem Sonnenschein das erste Fanggebiet!
Zum Einsatz kamen Pilker von 70 bis 200g, da gegen Abend die Drift doch erheblich zunahm! Der Fang war einigermaßen, allerdings nix "großkalibriges".
Gegen 19°° stellten wir dann ein, schließlich mußte der Fang ja noch filetiert werden.
Zu unserer großen Freude teilte uns der Kapitän mit, dass wir die Nacht auf See bleiben würden. Hatten wir uns doch so die immerhin gut drei Stunden Fahrt (einfach) gespart.
Am nächsten Morgen blinzelte uns nach de3m Aufstehen schon wieder die Sonne entgegen! Also schnell Frühstück eingeworfen und weiter gings.
Auch diesmal waren die Fische nicht überaus groß (max 15Pfund). Dafür wurden aber ein schöber Seewolf und ein doch recht ansehnlicher Butt gelandet.
Mittags dann die erste Unterbrechu8ng zum Filetieren, es hatte sich doch schon etliches in den Wannen angesammelt.
Gut gestärkt ging es dann nach dem Mittag weiter und rasch waren die Wannen wiederum recht ordentlich gefüllt.
Da es über Nacht auffrischen sollten traten wir dann gegen 20°° die Rückfahrt nach Hirtshals an, die wir nutzten, um den Fang des Nachmittags zu versorgen.
Für den nächsten Tag machten wir mit dem KApitän aus, dass wir unter Land bleiben würden. Hatte den Vorteil, dass wir eine Menge Fahrzeit gespart hatten und auch die Wassertiefen nur so um die 25m (gegenüber 60-70 der Vortage) lag.
An den letzten zwei Tagen im "Flachen" rappelte es dann richtig. Die Dorsche, die wir die Tage zuvor aus bis zu 70m leiern mußten, fingen wir nun in 20m, mit entsprechend leichterem Gerät. Machte das Ganze noch ein Stück angenehmer!
Und wie schon die letzten Tage brutzelte die Sonne, sodass großteils die Jacken flogen und im T-Shirt gefischt wurde.
Am letzten Tag konnte dann sogar prima mit Bleikopf gefischt werden. Ruasschmeißen, absinken lassen, kurz beiziehehen, Dorsch: So ging es den ganzen Tag!
Schweren Mutes traten wir dann am 13.05. die Rückfahrt in den Hafen an und ließne die Tour, nachdem alles versorgt und geräumt war, ordentlich ausklingen.
Am 14.05. ging es dann zurück Richtung Heimat!

Fazit: Eine tolle Tour bei wunderbarem Wetter und der Fang stimmte auch.
Positiv überrascht waren wir zudem von dem großen Vorkommen von Jungdorschen. Teilweise waren sie kaum größer als die Twister und traten massenhaft auf. Das läßt doch für die Zukunft wieder stark hoffen!

Gruß Uwe

PS: Vielen Dank nochmal an Alle, die mir im Vorfeld Gerätetips gegeben haben! Die Neuanschaffungen haben sich echt bezahlt gemacht!!


----------



## Blauortsand (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

Danke für den Klasse Bericht! Scheint ja `ne schöne Tour gehabt zu haben!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fängen!!!!!!!!


Man,da kommt neid auf....................#t Warum ,hatten wir blos son schei....... Wetter#q #q #q :r 


Bye Stefan#h #h #h


----------



## langerLulatsch (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

Kann doch jedem passieren!
Letztes Jahr waren wir auch nur anderthalb Tage darußen von vieren! Wobei da teilweise an Angeln trotzdem nicht zu denken war!


----------



## windows (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

Hiermit beantrage ich einen schwersten Rüffel für langerLulatsch, weil er Bilder eingestellt hat, die den Tatbestand der vorsätzlichen Grausamkeit erfüllen!:q 


@LangerLulatsch:
Klasse Bericht #6


----------



## Laggo (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

Schöner Bericht #6 

Wenn ich die Bilder so betrachte muß ich mal sagen, Hut ab für Eure Ordentlichkeit.
Wenn ich da so an und unsere Tour denke, mit den ganzen Klamotten und Jelle mit seinem kompletten Angelladen da war man schon froh wenn man noch irgendwo ein Bein auf die Erde bekommen hat :q


----------



## langerLulatsch (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

Sah bei uns genauso aus, nur geschickt fotografiert! *g*
Nen Vectra-Kombi haben wir mit drei Mann vollbekommen. Also nur Angelzeugmäßig.
Wobei die Orca einen Vorteil hat: Auf dem Oberdeck ist eine Verstaumöglichkeit fürs Geraffel, sodass man nur das Nötigste mit an den Platz nehmen muß.


----------



## Torskfisk (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

@ Dorsch 888
Du hast mein Mkitgefühl, wir durften letztes jahr auch nur an 2 von 4 Tagen raus. Wir waren aber wenigstens draußen. Better chance next time.

@ langerLulatsch
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Und sooooo klein waren die Dorsche ja nun auch nicht. Du erzählst was von Bleiköpfen, was hattet ihr denn aufgezogen?


----------



## langerLulatsch (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

@Torskfisk
Ich persönlich hab meist mit nem 40er oder 50er Bleikopf gefischt, darauf entweder nen japanroten Gummifisch mit scharzem Rücken (ging morgens und nachmittags prima), um die Mittagszeit nen großen orangefarbenen Twister. Nen Kumpel hat auch auf nen schwarzen mit Glitter super gefangen, lief bei mir komischerweise so gut wie garnicht.


----------



## Torskfisk (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

@ langerLulatsch
Habt ihr die Bleiköpfe alleine gefischt oder noch andere Beifänger darüber?
Habt ihr auch Naturköder ausprobiert?
Ich muß/will alles wissen, noch 68 tage und der Rest von heute bis zum Gelben Riff!!
Und die Zeit geht nicht rum!!


----------



## langerLulatsch (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

Teils so, teils so! Ich persönlich hab meist ohne Beifänger gefischt. 
Haben mit recht leichtem Geschirr (80g-Rute) gefischt, da war mir das Risiko ner Dublette zu groß.
Mit Naturködern haben wir es nicht versucht. Krebse wären aber bestimmt interessant gewesen, nachdem etliche Dorsche Massen von den Dingern ausgek... haben!
Interessanterweise gab es aber auf die neuen Krabben von Berkley trotzdem keinen Fisch...*g*

Gruß Uwe

PS: Was sich echt bewährt hat war ein Spinnerblatt vorm Bleikopf. Hatte ich mir von Hakuma besorgt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

Moin lager lulatsch,


kannst du bitte mal ein Bild zeigen,von dem Bleikopf mit Spinnerblatt,denn ich weiß überhaupt net,was du meinst----Danke


Mfg.stefan|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## langerLulatsch (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

Hier hast du eins. Die Öse wird im Wirbel eingehängt und in den Wirbel an dem teil der Bleikopf!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*



			
				langerLulatsch schrieb:
			
		

> Hier hast du eins. Die Öse wird im Wirbel eingehängt und in den Wirbel an dem teil der Bleikopf!


 


danke#6 ,was kostet son teil und welche größe hast du genommen;+


----------



## langerLulatsch (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am "Gelben Riff"?!?!*

Entweder 2,65 oder 3,20 bei Hakuma. Dort im Shop zu finden unter "Aktivatoren". Hatte die kleinere Ausführung.
Hab auch die mit nur einem Blatt getestet, haben aber desöfteren zu Verwicklungen geführt.


----------

